# Yikes, what IS this?



## darren_in_the_marsh (May 4, 2005)

Any ideas on what algae THIS is?

http://picasaweb.google.com/107862080987911867293/SickAlgae#

Much thanks!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks like a unicellular (not filamentous) green algae with a lot of bubbles trapped under it. Pond snails would love it! You need some snails! Guppies, platies, mollies and sword tails would also eat it.


----------



## darren_in_the_marsh (May 4, 2005)

ok, ill research that one although i did not find link in the algae section here on APC.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That algae also looks like a typical response to an overdose of nutrients in a newly set up tank. I find that it is a good idea to dose only small amounts of nutrients until the plants are well established and they occupy around half of the water volume as determined by appearance. Keep them a little hungry at the beginning.


----------



## darren_in_the_marsh (May 4, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> That algae also looks like a typical response to an overdose of nutrients in a newly set up tank. I find that it is a good idea to dose only small amounts of nutrients until the plants are well established and they occupy around half of the water volume as determined by appearance. Keep them a little hungry at the beginning.


actually, this tank has been running since 1998 and i havnt added a single nutrient in weeks. personally, i think its a blue-green bacterial infection. gunna try treating it with antiobotics and see what happens.


----------



## SpyderSpy6 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think you need to dose the tank with antibiotics. I would try increasing the flow first.


----------



## darren_in_the_marsh (May 4, 2005)

SpyderSpy6 said:


> I don't think you need to dose the tank with antibiotics. I would try increasing the flow first.


yep, tried that one first. worked well for the surface problem area, but the stuff is all over my plants too.


----------

